# [solved] dig will not work - BUT nslookup works fine

## 5thd.jkcwong

Hi all,

I have problem with dig.  It was working till last Friday, and will not work since.  Here is the output:

```
11:05:14 # dig @4.2.2.2 www.google.com

; <<>> DiG 9.9.1-P2 <<>> @4.2.2.2 www.google.com

; (1 server found)

;; global options: +cmd

;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached

```

Funny enough, nslookup works fine:

```
11:05:31 # nslookup www.google.com 4.2.2.2

Server:         4.2.2.2

Address:        4.2.2.2#53

Non-authoritative answer:

www.google.com  canonical name = www.l.google.com.

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.106

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.147

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.99

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.103

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.104

Name:   www.l.google.com

Address: 74.125.71.105

```

I did a

```
11:06:38 # tcpdump -vv -n ip host 4.2.2.2
```

I got no reply from the DNS server when I was using dig.  If I use nslookup however, I got the reply from 4.2.2.2.

```
11:10:10 # tcpdump -vv -n ip host 4.2.2.2

tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 68 bytes

11:10:32.761282 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 40830, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 71) 10.4.0.60.53007 > 4.2.2.2.53: 24348+ [1au][|domain]

11:10:37.766721 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 40831, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 71) 10.4.0.60.53007 > 4.2.2.2.53: 24348+ [1au][|domain]

11:10:42.771851 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 40832, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 71) 10.4.0.60.53007 > 4.2.2.2.53: 24348+ [1au][|domain]

11:11:00.032910 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 127, id 40833, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 60) 10.4.0.60.40306 > 4.2.2.2.53: 2320+[|domain]

11:11:00.215488 IP (tos 0x0, ttl 53, id 15075, offset 0, flags [none], proto UDP (17), length 176) 4.2.2.2.53 > 10.4.0.60.40306: 2320 q:[|domain]

```

Tried re-emerge bind-tools, same thing...........

Any idea?  Thank you very much!

----------

## 5thd.jkcwong

downgraded to 9.8 and it is working again...

----------

